# Genie + Wireless Video Bridge: what's the range (distance)?



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I've done some quick searching on here and google, but can't seem to find a definitive answer. When asked the range of the Wireless Genie Mini (from a co-worker), I could only reply that it depends on several factors, including distance, barriers and interference--and ok to say it is designed for use in a 3-4 bedroom home--and a tech would take care of the installation. Of course, I always add that a wired system will give the best and most reliable signal.

From what I understand, the Wireless Video Bridge runs on 802.11n, and some of the reviews have been great. So far, only Weaknees has a reference--a hint--that it could be up to 75 feet.

Is there any documentation regarding the range limit for the WVB?
Has anyone tested those limits?
Ever wondered "how far can I go with this thing?"

Would love some feedback, even if only to say it's limited to a certain distance and only 1 wall, etc etc.

Thanks DBSTalkers!

-=K=-


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

as you are aware it depends on how many walls and floors the signal has to go through and the material of those surfaces. 75 would be in a nice open area


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> as you are aware it depends on how many walls and floors the signal has to go through and the material of those surfaces. 75 would be in a nice open area


The semi official statement is: The maximum distance between the wireless video bridge and the wireless client is 80 feet through 5 walls,

There's a [new] beacon mode to find acceptable locations.

Might be worth a read: http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/6230-Solid-Signal-s-WHITE-PAPER-Advanced-DIRECTV-C41-Wireless-Troubleshooting


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> The semi official statement is: The maximum distance between the wireless video bridge and the wireless client is 80 feet through 5 walls,


That's "pushing it"


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

FWIW, I've had good performance at 60' through 3 interior walls. 
Those are walls with wood studs, not metal.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll probably add a C41W for outdoor viewing on summer days since I get good wifi on the backyard since the router is on the bedroom nearby with backdoor access which is probably at least 10-15 feet, although the HR44 is a little further away but closest to bedroom router.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just remember, the C41W doesn't use your router but it's own Wireless Video Bridge. So you could put the WVB in your bedroom, at least 4 feet away from your router, if you have a coax connection back to the SWiM network to connect it to.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

Just thinking about the WVB location-could you use it as a pass through to one of the exisitng receivers?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

whorne said:


> Just thinking about the WVB location-could you use it as a pass through to one of the exisitng receivers?


Yes


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

Great! Then, I may go that route if the tech does not have one when he arrvies Monday. Thanks!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

My tech would not use the pass through. After he left I hooked it up that way and it works fine.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

RAD said:


> Just remember, the C41W doesn't use your router but it's own Wireless Video Bridge. So you could put the WVB in your bedroom, at least 4 feet away from your router, if you have a coax connection back to the SWiM network to connect it to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Can I use the same coax where my HR24 is? Since it was legacy before the convert to SWM and have the double coax head to connect, Or does it have to be plugged to the HR44? If the latter than I can always switch receivers around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> Can I use the same coax where my HR24 is? Since it was legacy before the convert to SWM and have the double coax head to connect, Or does it have to be plugged to the HR44? If the latter than I can always switch receivers around.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


you can use the second cable as long as is connected back to the SWM splitter.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

acostapimps said:


> Can I use the same coax where my HR24 is? Since it was legacy before the convert to SWM and have the double coax head to connect, Or does it have to be plugged to the HR44? If the latter than I can always switch receivers around.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


If you want to put the WVB where the HR24 is you can use the WVB as a pass through so no need to use the other cable.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RAD said:


> If you want to put the WVB where the HR24 is you can use the WVB as a pass through so no need to use the other cable.


Assuming there is an open port on the splitter, I would use the second cable, less loss this way. if the splitter needs to change to a bigger one or add a two way, then I would use the pass through


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I do have a spare 2-way green label splitter and extra coax line I could use, but not sure if it can be connected to the same doublehead end unused coax that the HR24 is currently using, so I don't have to run another line, or I could make it easier on myself and let them install WVB on the HR44, since its not too far of a distance of where I would want the client(C41W) located.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

do you have any empty ports on your main splitter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, it's not being used right now and bought it precisely for that reason, but was wondering if I can connect that unused part of that coax that's also connected to the HR24 to the splitter?, it's a doublehead coax, when that receiver used to be hooked up with 2 cables on legacy non SWM. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> Yes, it's not being used right now and bought it precisely for that reason, but was wondering if I can connect that unused part of that coax that's also connected to the HR24 to the splitter?, it's a doublehead coax, when that receiver used to be hooked up with 2 cables on legacy non SWM.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Yes, you would need to connect the second cable to the main SWM splitter


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Yes, you would need to connect the second cable to the main SWM splitter


Oops I think you already answered that before, that cable surely is connected to the main SWM splitter outside, so they won't be any issues in plugging the WVB/client, thus no need for a second line or the spare 2-way. The only thing I don't like is the $99 install fee, unless I could get that waived somehow.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> Just remember, the C41W doesn't use your router but it's own Wireless Video Bridge. So you could put the WVB in your bedroom, at least 4 feet away from your router, if you have a coax connection back to the SWiM network to connect it to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Maybe im missing something but whats the point of a wireless Genie if your putting the WVB in the same room 4 feet away? Might as well get a regular C41 no?

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

damondlt said:


> Maybe im missing something but whats the point of a wireless Genie if your putting the WVB in the same room 4 feet away? Might as well get a regular C41 no?
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


Yes you are missing something. He wants to put a C41W out by his patio, not buy the HR24. The WVB he wants to put by his HR24 where he'll either use the same coax via the WVB's pass through or use a new coax. The four feet comment is because the WVB should be four feet away from any customer router or the C41W.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> unless I could get that waived somehow.


Sorry, but I can't help you there :rotfl:


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

WVB would be on the same room where the router is located, But how far can the wireless client be from the WVB?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Me personally I wouldn't pay $300 plus install for the C41W, as there is a $99 install fee, plus another $99 for the WVB, and of course $99 for C41W.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

acostapimps said:


> WVB would be on the same room where the router is located, But how far can the wireless client be from the WVB?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


No simple answer, all depends on the construction of the house and what other items the signal would need to pass through.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> Me personally I wouldn't pay $300 plus install for the C41W, as there is a $99 install fee, plus another $99 for the WVB, and of course $99 for C41W.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


you can use the WBV beacon mode to see where you can get "coverage"


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

To answer the original post question...

....the distance that a Wireless Video Bridge (WVB) can cover in terms of a solid signal to a wireless client (C41W) depends upon several factors, including wireless bandwidth/speed, obstacles in the signal path (walls, furniture, etc.), and device physical location (out in the open, in a cabinet, etc.).

What I can tell you is that in our location, the WVB connects with a solid "green" connection - the WVB is in one first floor room within an open cabinet/shelf, while the C41W is located on the 2nd floor bedroom with a closed door. The physical distance (not counting any walls or one floor between the 2 locations) is approximately 96 feet.

We have been pleasantly surprised how well the C41W has performed, including how the signal connection has held solid.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I once did a service call on a house that every time the customer closes the bedroom door the C41W would quit. the C41W was about 60 feet away. The fix was to move the WVB closer to the client 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Can the range of the WVB be extended like a "regular" Wifi network?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrknowitall526 said:


> Can the range of the WVB be extended like a "regular" Wifi network?


No, however you can use multiple WVBs in a DIRECTV® system, but each one must be hard wired to the SWM


----------

